# Live plants for beginners?



## coffeegal (Dec 16, 2013)

I got a new betta and I want to put a live plant but I'm new to this thing  any suggestions for kinds of plants for beginners as well as how to treat them? I read that elodea/anacharis is good for starters. And is it okay if I mix some silk plants for now since I just wanna try it first :/ the live plant might just rot and make my betta die if I try to put many. Thank you so much for anyone who would help!


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

The usual recommendations are Anubius, Java Fern, Java Moss, and Marimo Moss Balls. As far as I know, these will all do fine in a (low light?) tank. 

Water Wisteria is one of my favorites, but I think you need a little more light for it.

and yes, you can mix live and silk.


----------



## coffeegal (Dec 16, 2013)

I was thinking of something not soil based for now. I'm too scared that it will die lol. I'll do my research on those plants. Thank you for the reply


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

Do you have gravel? My Wisteria does fine in gravel and the other ones are usually just attached to something. Except for the Moss Ball, you just throw it in.


----------



## coffeegal (Dec 16, 2013)

I bought some stones today. It looks something like this but with softer edges:










Thinking of buying sand too or if these rocks won't work with live plants, I'll buy a new substrate.


----------



## coffeegal (Dec 16, 2013)

and btw, does marimo/moss ball just for decorations purposes or does it give benefits too? Thanks!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

marimo does have a lot of surface area for bb colonies to grow on.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

What size is your tank? Unless you plan on adding catfish/Cories, gravel is fine. 

Along with light, fertilization is important. Get a small bottle of SeaChem Flourish or other liquid fertilizer. It will feed your floating/stem plants. When you venture into rooted plants, get some root tabs.

Bettas don't create enough poop to fertlize plants.

And.....Welcome to the Forum!!!


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Anacharis is great if you're looking for a plant to help with water quality. It grows super fast with a moderate amount of light and doesn't need any special substrate. It does benefit from a liquid fertilizer. You can buy one bunch and end up with a huge jungle of it in no time.


----------



## coffeegal (Dec 16, 2013)

yeah, I was thinking of getting anacharis for now since I thought it's easy to take care of and it has good benefits. I'll venture to other plants when I fully understand how to deal with them. And I don't think I'll be putting any fishes with my betta for now  he seems to be a bit aggressive so I guess my substrate is fine. Thank you for all the replies!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

This is a great site for looking for Beginner plants.  http://shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/Beginner-Plants-_c_10.html

I have bought most of mine here. I have a graveled tank and all of my plants are doing great. and I think my nitrite snail I have has been helping them too, eating the dead leaves. 

right now, in my 2.6 and 3 gallons I have Anubias, Dwarf Lilies, Bacopa Carolina ancharis, Moss balls, Wisteria, Banana plants, Bolbitis heudelotii, lucky bamboo and Mayaca sellowiana. =)


----------



## coffeegal (Dec 16, 2013)

My boyfriend got me a green cabomba and they said it's hard to take care of o_o I wanted to cut some parts cause it's too bushy and tall. Will it be okay if I cut some off cause from what I saw I have to replant the top part. And is it required to have a soil for this or will my gravel be fine? Thanks!


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

You don't need soil. Liquid fertilizers will help. Yes, you can just the stem and replant. What kind of light do you have, and what size tank?


----------

